# Equipment/tool hire



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Are there any places in Paphos where we can rent a sack barrow?

Need something to move the landlord's washing machine back up into the kitchen from the storeroom before we move, and we both have bad backs (and I currently have an elbow injury as well) and don't want to do any damage. We plumbed in our own washer in place of the landlord's when we moved in, but the removal men kindly took the landlord's one down to the store for us. We are selling ours, as the new place has a decent one already in place, so we don't want to go through all the hassle of changing it over again.


----------

